# Regelung eines Heiz- und Kühlaggregats



## Tourist (29 Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum und stelle mich, bevor ich zu meinem Problem komme, kurz vor. 
Ich bin 28 Jahre alt, studiere Elektroingenieur-Pädagogik und bin am Schreiben meiner Bachelorarbeit. 
In der Bachelorarbeit geht es darum, eine über eine SPS automatisierte voll funktionstüchtige Kühlungsvorrichtung zu planen.
Eines der Probleme:
Das  Heizen und Kühlen des Heiz- und Kühlaggregats soll mittels eines  Regelprogramm der SPS realisiert werden. Es soll sich also um ein  Temperaturregelprogramm handeln.
Jetzt meine Frage:
Bin ich  richtig in der Annahme, dass ich für eine Regelung einer solchen  Komponente zum Einen einen Dreipunktregler mit den Zuständen Kühlen,  Heizen und Aus verwenden muss und zum Andern einen kontinuierlichen  PID-Regler zum Einstellen der eigentlichen Heiz- bzw- Kühlleistung des  Heizungs und Kühlaggregats? Und diese beiden Regler also 3-Pkt.- und  PID-Regler dann miteinander zu Verknüpfen?

Würde mich über Hilfestellungen sehr freuen

Viele Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (30 Mai 2012)

Du musst vorab erstmal deine Hardware abklären.
Temperiergeräte gibt es allen möglichen und unmöglichen Varianten.
Wie wird geheizt und wie wird gekühlt?
Dann schau wie das System reagiert (Sprungantwort bei Heizen und Kühlen)
Und dann kannst du dir Gedanken über die Regler machen.

Wirf mal einen Blick in OSCAT.lib. Dort findet sich allerlei Nützliches in Hinblick auf Regler.

Und immer schön daran denken: Es soll auch Professoren geben, die hier mitlesen :evil:

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Aventinus (30 Mai 2012)

Ich würde wohl eher nur den PID-Reger verwenden.
Halbe Stellgröße -> alles aus
Stellgröße = 0 -> max Kühlen
Stellgröße = max -> max Heizen

Dazu sollte dann aber Heiz- und Kühlleistung ungefähr gleich sein...


----------



## ducati (1 Juni 2012)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Ich würde wohl eher nur den PID-Reger verwenden.
> Halbe Stellgröße -> alles aus
> Stellgröße = 0 -> max Kühlen
> Stellgröße = max -> max Heizen
> ...



hmm,

so einfach würde ichs mir nicht machen, es soll ja schliesslich ne Abschlussarbeit vom Studium werden. Das ganze hat nämlich mehrere Probleme. Z.B. z.B. kann ich keine Totzone einstellen, keine separaten Reglerparameter für Heizen/Kühlen, usw.

Also besser 2 PID-Regler separat für Heizen und Kühlen. (den zusätzlichen 3 Punktregler kannst Du Dir dabei sparen, wenn Stellsignal 0% dann Heiz- bzw. Kühlgerät aus.) Die Totzone realisierst Du so, in dem Du den Sollwert für Heizen und Kühlen etwas auseinander legst, z.B. eigentlicher Sollwert 20°C dann Sollwert fürs Kühlen 20,5°C und fürs Heizen 19,5°C. Damit verhinderst Du, dass durch leichtes Schwingen der Regelung oder Toggeln der Temperaturmessung nicht ständig zw. Heizen und Kühlen umgeschaltet wird (Energieeinsparung)

Aber zu klären wäre trotzdem erstmal, wie die Heiz- bzw. Kühlgeräte angesteuert werden. Passiert das wirklich stetig (0-100%) oder nur durch ein/aus (meistens so).

Bei Ein/AUS wäre dann ein 3-Punkt-Regler bzw. zwei 2-Punkt-Regler die Lösung.

Für eine Bachelorarbeit würde ich noch einige "akademische" Zusatzfunktionen implementieren, weil einem gewissen Anspruch soll das ganze ja auch genügen.
http://www.samson.de/pdf_de/l516de.pdf



PS: - Was ist "Elektroingenieur-Pädagogik" ?
      - "über eine SPS automatisierte voll funktionstüchtige Kühlungsvorrichtung ": das die Steuerung "voll funktionstüchtig" ist, sollte eigentlich klar sein, sonst wäre es für mich Bachelorarbeit durchgefallen 

Gruß.


----------

